# blue light special, 50% off ich covered fishy's "walmart"



## Blackwater

*blue light special, 50% off ich covered fishy's "walmar*

I guess i never paid attention till getting into aquariums but why and how do chains like walmart get away with neglecting their fish? I have gone in a time or two just to see some of their supplies and they get a new shipment in and a week later 50% of them are covered in ich and the other 50% are floating half eaten.

Whats up with that and is there anything someone can do? 

I find it so tempting to open some treatment bottles and just go to town!

Sorry if this is a repost!


----------



## Lupin

Check with the proper authorities to report the incident. They can perhaps clean their act once they notice they are being reported.


----------



## Blackwater

Lupin said:


> Check with the proper authorities to report the incident. They can perhaps clean their act once they notice they are being reported.


Who might those proper authorities be?


----------



## willow

the RSPCA. is the one in England,
however i'm not sure about you guys over the pond,
hopefully someone will let you know,


----------



## Flashygrrl

Someone Walmart can't pay off to look the other way since upper management doesn't care?

I ought to find out who shut down all the selling of gerbils and hamsters and guinea pigs at Meijers...probably the same people. Though I wonder if that was because of the whole Rainbow World thing...try the ASPCA


----------



## Blackwater

Flashygrrl said:


> Someone Walmart can't pay off to look the other way since upper management doesn't care?
> 
> I ought to find out who shut down all the selling of gerbils and hamsters and guinea pigs at Meijers...probably the same people. Though I wonder if that was because of the whole Rainbow World thing...try the ASPCA


You know I had to read this a few times to get it.... Would it be along the lines of "Silly (fidget)'s, D!(ks are for chicks!" 

I'm wondering if these chains a regulated and checked up on? If not they should be! And not no once every few months or once a years thing. It should be monthly if not weekly.

Im going to snap a few pics and contact the ASPCA.


----------



## herefishy

Check this link: http://www.petsmartcruelty.com/


----------



## sillypony

another thing you can do is 1) talk to their manager, explain that you are VERY disappointed, and won't be shopping there anymore.
2) stop shopping there
3) tell everyone you know to stop shopping there!

Other ideas include letter writing, maybe even try to get it on the news or somethin?


----------



## Blackwater

sillypony said:


> another thing you can do is 1) talk to their manager, explain that you are VERY disappointed, and won't be shopping there anymore.
> 2) stop shopping there
> 3) tell everyone you know to stop shopping there!
> 
> Other ideas include letter writing, maybe even try to get it on the news or somethin?


Hello someone doesnt like walmart! :wink: I dont think turning your back is always the right thing to do. What will that fix? Talking to a Manager that is clearly not doing his/her job now isnt going to work, the one I talked to didnt even know what I was talking about when I said your fish are covered in ich. The reply was, What do you mean? Slimmy? Funny but not cool.
I could write letters, but needed to find out who to send it to. 

I tried the News. When I called I was told the minumum reguirments, at least one death, more then 2 cars unless one rolls more then 3 times or goes over a cliff, car chase equele to OJ's or you have seen Monica Lewinsky get out from under Hillary Clintons desk.


----------



## herefishy

As an ex-manager at a well known big box store, allow me to give some pointers.

1.) If you speak to a manager, speak loudly!! Preferably near the checkouts.

2.) Be animated. Use your arms to drive the point across. Just don't hit anyone.

3.) Make sure the store is busy. Make your scene at a time when you will be heard by the most customers.

4.) Be polite yet forceful.

5.) Don't be afraid to show your disgust and indignity.

6.) Do not use profanity.

7.) Ask to speak to the manger's boss.

8.) Ask the number of the corporate office.

9.) Keep on the offensive. Do not let the person put you on the defensive. Keep attacking.

10.) Follow up. If the conditions haven't changed, do it again.

Do this and do it LOUDLY!!!!!


----------



## Blackwater

herefishy said:


> As an ex-manager at a well known big box store, allow me to give some pointers.
> 
> 1.) If you speak to a manager, speak loudly!! Preferably near the checkouts.
> 
> 2.) Be animated. Use your arms to drive the point across. Just don't hit anyone.
> 
> 3.) Make sure the store is busy. Make your scene at a time when you will be heard by the most customers.
> 
> 4.) Be polite yet forceful.
> 
> 5.) Don't be afraid to show your disgust and indignity.
> 
> 6.) Do not use profanity.
> 
> 7.) Ask to speak to the manger's boss.
> 
> 8.) Ask the number of the corporate office.
> 
> 9.) Keep on the offensive. Do not let the person put you on the defensive. Keep attacking.
> 
> 10.) Follow up. If the conditions haven't changed, do it again.
> 
> Do this and do it LOUDLY!!!!!


Im starting to like this guy!

I'll get the wife to do it! :twisted: Then stand back


----------



## EchoEcho

Wal mart in my hometown isn't big enough for live anything. Only a small fish supplies section.


----------



## okiemavis

Hehe, herefishy, you're so right!

Then send all your friends to do the same thing!


----------

